# English as second language



## 23302 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi all,I have another question. Is there anyone who speaks English as second language and trying hypnosis for IBS?This treatment is supposed to influence your subcounciouness, but even though I am prety fluent in English, it is still nto my first language and I still have think when I speak it.Do you think that may prevent hypnosis working for me?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, HerrOber~







I just ordered his insomnia CD (still waiting for it to arrive) -- i usually don't have to think when i speak, BUT Eng. is not my first lang., either -- i'll let you know how it goes once i've used it!take care and happy holidays!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

We have had several folks who do not have English as their native language, and have had good success with the IBS Audio Program - in fact, one mentioned that it even helped with their English. The program has been sold and used successfully in 37 countries, so no worries there!Cheri, hope your program arrives soon - take care! And Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you, Marilyn! Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays and Happy New Year to You, Too!














-- Cheri


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi again, HerrOber -Just thought that I'd write an update -- I got the CD two nights ago and tried it for the last two nights.While it works differently for each individual (and my subconscious happens to be the stubborn, hard-to-convince type -- even that, I already saw some noticeable improvement on the second night; not there yet, BUT a truly noticeable difference!). With these, I think that what I really want to say is, like Marilyn said, it TRULY doesn't matter if English is not one's first language.





















So far the key for me is to develop a real sense of trust in Mike's voice and in the method itself. Like, it took me the first round on the first night (I've been listening to it twice each time), to get used to how he says some of the words (I've been living in the US, so). It doesn't matter if there are things that just slipped attention and don't get heard -- since one of its goals is to help the listener reach a very high level of relaxation, it makes sense not to stress over anything. Hope this could be of some help


----------

